# Better rookie year: Fernandez v Bayless



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*I did not put a poll with this question and do not appreciate mods doctoring my threads like this*


In favor of Rudy is that he has been playing pro in Europe for quite a while and is older and more mature of a player. 

In favor of Bayless is that will be playing behind Blake which is much easier to beat out for minutes than Roy, which Rudy will have to contend with. 

Both can shoot, slash, are good in transition, are decent but not great ball handlers, good court vision and aggressive players. We really are not sure if Rudy is going to be any good at defense, but by all accounts, Bayless should at least be decent on D against PG's. 




I think Rudy will have the better year, mostly because I think his experience will play an important role. But both are similar quality prospects. 


Also, if you want to predict which player will have the better career, feel free.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Rudy for sure, he'll get more minutes than bayless and will contribute right away


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

This should OBVIOUSLY be a POLL!

I predict that Fernandez will get a lot more minutes. I will bet you that, barring injuries or trades, Bayless averages around 10-12 mpg, while Fernandez averages at least 20. I don't think Nate will want Bayless at PG, and Fernandez will get the backup SG minutes (sometimes when Roy moves over to the point).


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that with the hand-check rules in this league, nowadays, the Spanish league might actually be more physical than the NBA as far as contact is concerned - so I think Rudy will have an advantage as a slasher compared to, for example, Manu's first NBA year, which will offset the higher athletic ability he will have to contend with. 

So, I am thinking, as well, that Rudy will be better than some expect in his first year - and Bayless will have to play a harder position for a rookie, especially one that has a critical past PG for a coach.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

This should be a poll, I agree. I vote YES!


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

If Rudy is as good as advertised, he will get minutes both at the pg and sg position, especially at the end of the game.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> This should be a poll, I agree. I vote YES!


i agree this thread sucks it with out a poll!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Tough one.

I'd say Bayless probably. I think Bayless actually has a chance to be the starter by years end, while i think Rudy at best will end up being our 7th man.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's one way to predict how Rudy will do:



> Crossing the Atlantic does the following to a player's results:
> • Scoring rate decreases 25 percent
> • Rebound rate increases by 18 percent (there are more missed shots in NBA play)
> • Assist rate increases by 31 percent (Euro scorers are tightwads with assists)
> ...


[Edit: this doesn't work for Rudy because he didn't play in the Euroleague. But it does make Hollinger make sneering comments about Batum. In general, Hollinger thinks very highly of himself for someone who thinks Nick Fazekas is a top-three talent...]


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess I'm going to disagree with everyone and say Bayless. Nate has (apparently) said that he wants to play a more up-tempo game, which makes sense since a lot of our players are well suited for an up-tempo game. Bayless will fit well next to Roy by getting to the rim or making shots. Because of that, I can see him starting over Blake halfway through the season. I think he'll get more minutes and ultimately contribute more than Fernandez will.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> I guess I'm going to disagree with everyone and say Bayless. Nate has (apparently) said that he wants to play a more up-tempo game, which makes sense since a lot of our players are well suited for an up-tempo game. Bayless will fit well next to Roy by getting to the rim or making shots. Because of that, I can see him starting over Blake halfway through the season. I think he'll get more minutes and ultimately contribute more than Fernandez will.


Nate says we'll play more up-tempo every season, it's about as predictable as Shawn Kemp being in the best shape of his life. I'll believe it when I see it.
I also really doubt Nate will start a 20 year old rookie at PG. IMO Steve Blake will have to lose the starting job, at least for this season.
Rudy, because of his experience, will get more of the Roy treatment, and will probably be one of the go to options on the second unit. He'll have plays called for him and some nice picks set by Prz to open him up for 3.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Experience thing is overblown. NBA is much different than Europe and unless he bulks up, he's going to get creamed on the defensive end.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I say Bayless. I think Rudy'll eventually fall off a bit as the season goes on (whether he just goes cold or fatigues or loses playing time), whereas Bayless will likely improve and showcase his ability towards the end of the season.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Rudy will have the better season, but it's impossible to tell who will have the better career (has everything to do with injuries, what talent you're surrounded by, your coaches, etc.). 

I think Nate will make a point of playing Rudy at the beginning of the season, to see what he can do, considering the Spaniard's great success overseas. Bayless, I think Nate will treat more like a "rookie" since he's coming to the team after just one year of college. 

By mid-season, it's anybody's guess, but assuming neither player totally surprises Nate (either for good or bad), I think they'll settle into roles... with Rudy as the "third guard" in a 3-guard set, and as a frequent backup, and even backcourt mate, for B-Roy. Bayless will be strictly a backup to Blake/Roy (when Roy's playing PG). I think Rudy will basically beat out Bayless for the "first guard off the bench" honor, and therefore have a better season.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I really think it's a tossup; both the fact that the PG position is harder to play than straight shooting guard, and Rudy's seven years of "pro" experience both work to Fernandez's favor having a better year, on the other hand he's super skinny, and Bayless is truly an elite athlete with great foot speed, plays defense (at least he did at AZ) and already plays an NBA style game (big body at 205, draws lots of contact and finishes well at the rim).

I think they are both going to have decent rookie seasons statistically.

Prediction (by season's end)
*Bayless:*
MPG:18 PPG: 12 FG%: 44 Rebounds: 3 Assists: 3.5 Steals 1 Turnovers: 1.8 PER: 14.5
*Fernandez:*
MPG:22 PPG: 13 FG%: 42 Rebounds: 4 Assists: 4 Steals: 1.3 Turnovers: 1.5 PER: 15.5


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

nikolokolus said:


> I really think it's a tossup; both the fact that the PG position is harder to play than straight shooting guard, and Rudy's seven years of "pro" experience both work to Fernandez's favor having a better year, on the other hand he's super skinny, and Bayless is truly an elite athlete with great foot speed, plays defense (at least he did at AZ) and already plays an NBA style game (big body at 205, draws lots of contact and finishes well at the rim).
> 
> I think they are both going to have decent rookie seasons statistically.
> 
> ...


Woah, 12 PPG in 18 minutes at 44%? How many shots is he going to take.....


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

B-Roy said:


> Woah, 12 PPG in 18 minutes at 44%? How many shots is he going to take.....


I didn't spend hours agonizing over the prediction, but you're right that is probably a little off. A more realistic figure is probably 18-20 MPG and 9-10 PPG ... the guy *is* a scorer and perimeter shooter and I imagine he'll be one of those instant offense guys off the bench.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> Experience thing is overblown. NBA is much different than Europe and unless he bulks up, he's going to get creamed on the defensive end.


well, to put it another way, Rudy is 23. Bayless will be 20. Those three years of development will make a big difference.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

andalusian said:


> I think that with the hand-check rules in this league, nowadays, the Spanish league might actually be more physical than the NBA as far as contact is concerned - so I think Rudy will have an advantage as a slasher


Thanks, I learn something new every day. The only thing I can add to the thread is the red flag of McMillan's treatment of Sergio. Rudy's European style counterweights his experience advantage over Bayless.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

My guess is that, if everything else is equal (and maybe even if it's not) McMillan will go with the better defender. While neither is likely to blow socks off right away, I think that probably gives Bayless the edge. That said, I suspect Fernandez is actually the better player at this point, even with having to get used to being in a new country. In the end, it should be close -- I'll be very surprised if their minutes are hugely different over the course of the season, presuming Fernandez and Roy can make being on the floor together work. Otherwise Bayless in a landslide.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Fernandez v Bayless*

Poll added!


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I vote for Bayless. I think he's overall the more talented player to begin with- he played good defense in college and can score from anywhere. He also will likely get more of a chance to start, sooner than later, so will have more minutes to develop. It's hard to transition as a 1, they say, but he'll be playing more like a 2 on offense.

Rudy is more experienced and seems to be a good scorer, but I haven't heard anything about his D- which may limit his minutes. His minutes are likely to be limited to those of a 7th man (after Outlaw) unless he can play small forward as well.

So, overall, I'd say that with Bayless, you get more!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Nate is going to have a tough first two months of the season trying to find the right combinations. He has so many options. Mainly because BROY can technically play three positions. The guy who compliments Roy the best is Bayless (and thus will have a better career with Portland) But as a rookie I think Rudy gets more minutes and will have the better rookie year as Brandon will play all three positions. Not counting injuries the only way I see Bayless having the better year is if Roy only plays the SG position. Hopefully the theory that Roy can play lot of SF (At least down the stretch of games) will come to fruition so all three eventually can play together. Most games are won in the 4th. I am coming around to liking the three guard lineup with our two bigs.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Fernandez v Bayless*



Nightfly said:


> Poll added!


UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Rudy is going to have more impact the 1st year, due to experience, and Bayless is going to be better, possibly much better, in the long run. 

Stat perdictions...

Rudy Fernandez- 22-24mpg, 11-12ppg, 2.5-3.5apg, 2rpg, 1spg

Jerryd Bayless- 17-21mpg, 8-10ppg, 2-3apg, 1.5rpg, .8spg


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Why does everyone think Rudy will just come in and be a star? I'm not expecting that at all. Hell I'm not even expecting Rudy to come right in and get 18 mins a game. I think Bayless might be a little more NBA ready. Just comeing into the league he is probably a bit strounger and has a better suited game for the NBA.

However in the end I think Rudy will probably turn out to be the better all around player.eace:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

meru said:


> Here's one way to predict how Rudy will do:
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit: this doesn't work for Rudy because he didn't play in the Euroleague. But it does make Hollinger make sneering comments about Batum. In general, Hollinger thinks very highly of himself for someone who thinks Nick Fazekas is a top-three talent...]


You are going to post this and not even do the math. Come on, tell us what John's miracle stats predict for Rudy after the adjustments.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Fernandez v Bayless*



Nightfly said:


> Poll added!


I did not put a poll with this question and do not appreciate mods doctoring my threads like this. Sometimes I will post a poll thread, but often polls reduce the content in the individual posts, so I don't use them.

In this case, I don't care if it's 80% vs 20%, I was interested in what arguments there were behind those numbers. They were both considered top 10 picks this year, but one was drafted a year prior and one slipped last second, and they both are combo guards. There are a lot of reasons why one might choose one over the other, and that's what this thread was aimed at, not creating a Rudy v Bayless fight like has been happening with Webster supporters verses Outlaw supporters.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Masbee said:


> You are going to post this and not even do the math.


Not just going to, already have.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*If you have an issue with moderators on this site, send them a PM. Lashing out at the mods on the forum is unacceptable.*


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

meru said:


> Not just going to, already have.


I don't see it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Fernandez v Bayless*



GOD said:


> I did not put a poll with this question and do not appreciate mods doctoring my threads like this. Sometimes I will post a poll thread, but often polls reduce the content in the individual posts, so I don't use them.
> 
> In this case, I don't care if it's 80% vs 20%, I was interested in what arguments there were behind those numbers. They were both considered top 10 picks this year, but one was drafted a year prior and one slipped last second, and they both are combo guards. There are a lot of reasons why one might choose one over the other, and that's what this thread was aimed at, not creating a Rudy v Bayless fight like has been happening with Webster supporters verses Outlaw supporters.


Oh come on, you make it sound like I committed a crime. All I did was add a poll to your thread.

I see no harm done here.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Fernandez v Bayless*



Nightfly said:


> Oh come on, you make it sound like I committed a crime. All I did was add a poll to your thread.
> 
> I see no harm done here.


No, it's not a big deal, but I actually did make a decision not to make this thread a poll. thats all I was saying.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i see bayless getting all of sergio's and half of jacks minutes.

bayless 25 mpg 12 ppg 44% shooting 5 apg

rudy 20 mpg 12 ppg 48% shooting 4 apg


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

It depends on who gets hurt or traded. For example if Blake goes down Bayless will play more and if Roy goes down Rudy will play a lot more. Either way both Rudy and Bayless will kick arse and I am happy they are Blazers.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I voted for Bayless, just because I think he'll adjust to the NBA a little easier then Rudy will.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Did Manu come in the league and be a star player right away?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> Woah, 12 PPG in 18 minutes at 44%? How many shots is he going to take.....


He's going to take a lot of FTs. 

I selected Rudy. I think he'll see more mins than Bayless will.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, they took back down the poll just because the original poster threw a snit.

This board is amazing. I think I actually like the moderators. I still feel new here.

Oh, and everyone was right. It was a better thread with the poll. Thanks for trying, Nightfly. Too bad you got Godslapped. I'll never swat a fly again.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Did Manu come in the league and be a star player right away?


He didn't put up superstar numbers but they won the title his rookie year and he was a big part of it. They hadn't won in the 3 seasons prior to his arrival.

As for the subject of this thread, I absolutely pick Bayless to have the better season for some of the reasons that have already been mentioned. It is easier for Bayless to get minutes at PG than it is for Rudy to get minutes at SG and SF. Rudy will probably be a 7th man, but Bayless is going to be a starter. Dudes, we drafted this guy to be our point guard. Blake has always been viewed as the back up just like Joel has always been viewed as the back up. Blake is a great great back up. Bayless will start. I expect a great year out of Bayless.

As for who will have the better career, I'd say I hope it's Bayless. If he has a great career at the PG, we win many titles.

All of this is not to say that I'm hating on Rudy. I want Rudy to play as great as he possibly can. I love this team.

Go Blazers


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh and GOD, I don't know why you had a problem with a Poll being added. We all still made our arguments and it was still a discussion but a poll let us see where the majority agreement was at a glance as opposed to counting the posts for against.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh and Rudy may be like Manu in that he may not even average 10 ppg but he will hit the timely shots and make the timely plays in our quest for a 2nd championship.

More: Parker started 72 games his rookie year (the 01-02 season) and was 19 years old and he only averaged 9 ppg and 4 apg. That's something to think about when predicting Bayless and Rudy's numbers. Neither Parker or Manu averaged 10 ppg in their rookie year but they soon won the title.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> He didn't put up superstar numbers but they won the title his rookie year and he was a big part of it. They hadn't won in the 3 seasons prior to his arrival.
> 
> As for the subject of this thread, I absolutely pick Bayless to have the better season for some of the reasons that have already been mentioned. It is easier for Bayless to get minutes at PG than it is for Rudy to get minutes at SG and SF. Rudy will probably be a 7th man, but Bayless is going to be a starter. Dudes, we drafted this guy to be our point guard. Blake has always been viewed as the back up just like Joel has always been viewed as the back up. Blake is a great great back up. Bayless will start. I expect a great year out of Bayless.
> 
> ...



While you make a decent argument for it, I can't see McMillan being willing to start two rookies. Bayless _might_ be better in his rookie year than Blake will be in his what, 6th? But Blake will almost certainly be more consistent. 

More than that, Blake is _great_ at not turning the ball over, which McMillan values (and arguably over-values). 

Finally, Blake will start the season with a _much_ better idea where guys will want the ball than Bayless will, and while it may not matter as much here as it would with other teams, (given the extent Roy will be handling the ball), Bayless is still certainly going to be moving the ball and trying to find guys.

On the whole, I just can't imagine Blake not being the starter at _least_ through the first half of the season and if/when (okay, when) a change is finally made, I'd say it's nearly even odds that McMillan decides to start Roy and Fernandez together.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> He didn't put up superstar numbers but they won the title his rookie year and he was a big part of it. They hadn't won in the 3 seasons prior to his arrival.
> 
> As for the subject of this thread, I absolutely pick Bayless to have the better season for some of the reasons that have already been mentioned. It is easier for Bayless to get minutes at PG than it is for Rudy to get minutes at SG and SF. Rudy will probably be a 7th man, but Bayless is going to be a starter. Dudes, we drafted this guy to be our point guard. Blake has always been viewed as the back up just like Joel has always been viewed as the back up. Blake is a great great back up. Bayless will start. I expect a great year out of Bayless.
> 
> ...


Rudy will back up Roy and play with Roy when Roy is playing PG which I think is the same role Bayless will play actually. I don't think Bayless will play a lot of point at least at first and will be behind Rudy in the SG rotation. He may be buried behind Blake, Sergio, and Koponen(sp? at PG while Rudy will be only behind Roy and he also might play some SF.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Bayless is the backup PG and the 3rd string SG. Rudy is backup SG and the 3rd or 4th string SF.

Rudy will probably get a little more minutes because he doesn't have to play PG. But Bayless IS a PG, and he will be the backup PG on our roster, and eventually will be the starting PG.

Even if Bayless is better than Blake to start the year, i still think Nate would go with Blake as the starter for a while because he is just really solid and consistent. Our bench will just be NASTY with Bayless, Rudy and Travis comin' off the bench. wow....

But yea, i already gave my opinion. i think Bayless will have the better year. Its really a toss-up though. It definitely all depends on rotations, injuries, foul trouble and so on. Both Rudy and Bayless, imo, could play pretty well if put into the starting spot right off the bat in case of an injury (god forbid). I can't wait to see this team.

I used to think that people were really overrating how good Oden, Rudy and Bayless will be their rookie year. Thinking we'd be contenders with so many rookies playing important roles. But now, i think people are kind of underrating how good these kids really are. 3 top 10 picks, with one being the best prospect since LeBron in 2003.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

First - Sorry for my complaining yesterday about this thread being a Poll, i was in a crap mood and let something tiny get to me. Today is a new day, and I don't care one bit about this poll or a poll about which Jackson Five you prefer. 



OK onto the topic, I think I am beginning to change my mind from Rudy to Bayless Primarily because Bayless fits a position and role that is desperatly needed on this team, whereas Rudy is more of a bonus. Bayless actually will fill a couple roles. 1) He will become the best PG defender hopefully. 2)Aggression that was lost with the loss of Jack. 

On offense, I think both Rudy and Bayless will actually play similar roles, both will get assists and points, both slash, and shoot great to stretch the D. Both will play very will alongside Roy. But on D I see Bayless with the advantage, partially because of him being more solid, more athletic and quicker. 


But we are mostly talking about fit when it comes to these two players which surprises me a little. Nobody thinks that one is just a lot better of a player than the other, so fit be dammed, he will get his minutes and stats. I really think we have two great prospects here.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

dupe


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I really think we have two great prospects here.


yea man, totally agree. I was chillin' with my friend last night for the 4th, and we were just talkin' blazers, and Bayless. We are soo excited we could hardly contain it. I think we might buy season tickets!

What excited me the most for next year is DEFINITELY our rookies. I just cannot wait to see them play.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Normally I have an opinion on this sort of thing... even if I'm not 100% sure, I will choose a side and debate/defend that position.

Here, though? Man... I have NO idea.

I could see either of these guys starting a couple dozen games this year... and I could see each of them rotting as the 10th man.

Both are coming from non-NBA level of competition where they show a ton of promise, but they come from different continents, so direct comparisons are quite different. One plays a position of need (or does he?) and the other is older and more physically able to handle the rigors of the NBA (or is he?)

There are so many things--so many differences--that debates can rage forever (or at least until the season starts).

I enjoy reading opinion and speculation, but as for ME? I just dunno, but I'm eager to find out!

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Is Rudy a flopper like Manu is?eace:


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Did Manu come in the league and be a star player right away?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eYLmR4AvUTc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eYLmR4AvUTc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

i hope Rudy comes out like that. I think he seriously can. 10-12ppg efficiently. Driving and creating, playing smart ball. Cant wait!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Another factor that _should_ be something of a wash is that both players will have to adjust to the NBA ball. We tend not to talk about that aspect much but Jones' shooting was truly _awful_ the year the NBA changed balls. Then, at the halfway point when the changed back, his shooting skyrocketed such that he ended the season near 50% from 3 pt range, having brought it up from something like 20%. 

Likewise, Roy was doing amazing things, especially with spinning it off the glass -- he'd just come from college where they were using the same ball. Then they changed it on him and suddenly that up and under spin move stopped working. He was still a good player (obviously) and he's adjusted pretty well, but it took him some time, nonetheless.

I hope both Bayless and Fernandez are practicing with an NBA ball some at this point, but I can see where Fernandez might not want to mess with it until after the Olympics are over, which _might_ end up being an edge for Bayless.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> Rudy will probably get a little more minutes because he doesn't have to play PG....i think Bayless will have the better year.


Interesting. You say Fernandez will get more minutes, but Bayless will have the better year.

The things that Bayless must learn take longer than the things that Fernandez must learn. (Rudy is expected to be an offensive SG, and Bayless a defensive PG. Defense and the PG position take more than 1 year to learn.) In Rudy's experience, he has changed teams a few times, while Bayless is only 2 years out of high school. As for a rookie who played SG in college supposedly taking Blake's job, Blake is better than that. So I expect Rudy to do better as a rookie, but after that it's even.

That assumes that Nate grooms Bayless for PG in his rookie year. If Nate takes his time in Bayless' rookie year and plays him almost all at SG, then it will be a direct competition between Bayless and Fernandez for minutes. Even then, Rudy would have less to learn due to experience.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> *If you have an issue with moderators on this site, send them a PM. Lashing out at the mods on the forum is unacceptable.*


You sound like Josef Stal...err...I mean, David Stern.

They're message board moderators, not rulers of the world. If he wants to speak his frustration, let him. All the "don't get angry at people in public" crap going on in our country is just retarded.

We live in the real world. Everything isn't pretty and shiny in the real world. People get angry, and people get frustrated. Don't tell them they can't, especially when he wasn't even profane in doing so.

Unacceptable? Come on, man. Not really...


----------



## box of rocks (Jul 5, 2008)

i think bayless be a starter for the blazers.. or is it for sure that hes not? either way i believe bayless is one of the best players out of this draft. it's amazing he fell so far down.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You sound like Josef Stal...err...I mean, David Stern.
> 
> They're message board moderators, not rulers of the world. If he wants to speak his frustration, let him. All the "don't get angry at people in public" crap going on in our country is just retarded.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I'm pretty sure that's Nightfly's edit rather than HCP's original post. :whistling:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I think I called the mods.....Nazi's! I was told that's against the rules. Go figure!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

After watching a total of 1.5 hours for both players (including their highlight reels), I'll pick Bayless.

Many of the responses on in this thread make sense and started to pursude me, but then I wonder how much posters have actually watched Rudy (and even JB) play. If in KP you trust, he thought Rudy was a 7-10 pick and Bayless was the 4th best player in the draft . . . so I went with Bayless.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> After watching a total of 1.5 hours for both players (including their highlight reels), I'll pick Bayless.
> 
> Many of the responses on in this thread make sense and started to pursude me, but then I wonder how much posters have actually watched Rudy (and even JB) play. If in KP you trust, he thought Rudy was a 7-10 pick and Bayless was the 4th best player in the draft . . . so I went with Bayless.


Interesting. I've spend the last several days going back and forth and finally settled on Fernandez. Why? Because while the both seem like top prospects, Bayless is only one year removed from playing in high school while Fernandez has been playing on huge stages (such as the Olympics) for awhile now -- he seems more "battle tested" to me, and he's risen well to virtually every challenge put before him. Maybe the same could be said for Bayless, but he's seen fewer big-time challenges to date.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

rudy


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This situation reminds me of Penny's rookie year. Skiles started the first half of the season and then Penny took over. They made the playoffs and got swept in the first round. The next year, they reached the finals.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Interesting. I've spend the last several days going back and forth and finally settled on Fernandez. Why? Because while the both seem like top prospects, Bayless is only one year removed from playing in high school while Fernandez has been playing on huge stages (such as the Olympics) for awhile now -- he seems more "battle tested" to me, and he's risen well to virtually every challenge put before him. Maybe the same could be said for Bayless, but he's seen fewer big-time challenges to date.


Ya, and I think Nate will feel Bayless is more of a rookie than Rudy. Not only a rookie but a rookie with only one year of college which Nate in the past hasn't had a lot of confidence in.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Ya, and I think Nate will feel Bayless is more of a rookie than Rudy. Not only a rookie but a rookie with only one year of college which Nate in the past hasn't had a lot of confidence in.




Curious what you think of this MGB


I have a feeling Bayless will be a much better defender than Rudy. Do you think Nate will give him more minutes because of that? 

I really can't decide for myself. Rudy is probably the better player...pretty easily actually, but Bayless is probably a much better defender


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Curious what you think of this MGB
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Bayless will be a much better defender than Rudy. Do you think Nate will give him more minutes because of that?
> ...


Nate does like D so that might make a difference if there is a noticeable difference between the two players. I've read that the different D played in the NBA, what is allowed and what isn't, should help Rudy on O, but it might hurt him on D.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Nate does like D so that might make a difference if there is a noticeable difference between the two players. I've read that the different D played in the NBA, what is allowed and what isn't, should help Rudy on O, but it might hurt him on D.


I'm trying to decide which player will be the odd man out. 

Blake and Roy will more than likely start, and I imagine Rudy will get the early minutes because he has A LOT more experience than Bayless. But as the season wears on, I wonder who will be the guy that gets left out of the rotation? My early favorite is Blake if for no other reason than he has a team option for next season that the team will likely not pick up


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hector said:


> Thanks, I learn something new every day. The only thing I can add to the thread is the red flag of McMillan's treatment of Sergio. Rudy's European style counterweights his experience advantage over Bayless.



While Rudy and Sergio are both from Europe, they play with a fundamental difference in styles.

Rudy's style: can make shots

Sergio's style: can't hit a basket in a Pier 1 store

BNM


----------

